# Some pics of Beethoven



## Monty (May 30, 2008)

It's been quite a while since I've been active on the forum, but I'll probably be around a bit more now  Anyway, been messing around with the new camera & got a few nice shots of my 6 year old Tiel Beethoven.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Lovely bird. I like how the yellow is highlighted in the last photo and how comfy he looks in the second picture.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

The second one is my favorite He is lovely X x


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Handsome boy!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Very handsome! It looks as if he went to birdie modeling school.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh wow! Love your Photos! Can't pick just one as a favorite, LOL  It helps when you have a smexxy burdee helping you out!


----------



## Monty (May 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone 
I've been lucky to catch him at the right times, and he's so tame...I think he actually likes the camera!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

haha I love the soggy boy pics, but they are all really good


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Monty said:


> Thanks everyone
> I've been lucky to catch him at the right times, and he's so tame...I think he actually likes the camera!


I can only get pics of Joey in the cage. He hates my phone with a passion, and the camera is even worse. There has only been one day I was able to get pics when he was out and about without him flying off. I am always amazed by tiels who actually like the camera.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

TamaMoo said:


> I am always amazed by tiels who actually like the camera.


Mine like the camera because I use a ginormous lens and they can see themselves in it like a mirror.  

Lovely pictures. I think the last one is my favorite


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

CaliTiels said:


> Mine like the camera because I use a ginormous lens and they can see themselves in it like a mirror.
> 
> Lovely pictures. I think the last one is my favorite


My guys took a while to get used to the flash. When Bluestreak used to live with me, he would always wing flip when the flash went off. Most comical thing to see! He eventually got used to it. Most of my birds have. Just one dislikes the camera and that's because it means my hands have to get close to her.


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

Great pics...and I love his name


----------

